# Complete Newbie...Need advice please!



## Maxy (Sep 23, 2014)

So, it's kind of embarassing, but I'm 18 and have never really worn makeup before. xP I've just never really been interested in it before, but I'm going away to school next year and I kinda want to put my best foot forward, so I've decided to jump in, but I desperately need help.

I'm not really a fan of wearing loads and loads of makeup, so I'm kind of looking for a 'barely there' or a natural look. A friend of mine who is very makeup savvy told me that the most basic part of makeup is the skin, and recommended this:

http://reviews.cremedelamer.com/3815/12483/lamer-the-spf-18-fluid-tint-broad-spectrum-spf-18-reviews/reviews.htm

As a starter moisturizer/way to even skin tone. Unfortunately, it looks like this stuff is discontinued. Does anyone have a recommendation for something similar? Also, I'd like to keep the price down, as I am living alone so money is pretty tight.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Best Beauty Shops (Sep 23, 2014)

I didn't try this one, but there are many good tinted moisturizers or BB creams, which give you SPF + some degree of coverage. I'd highly recommend the Garnier BB cream for* Oily skin*, which gives a nice coverage, it evens out the skin tone without being heavy, and it's great for young skin. It's also very affordable! I suggest that you start with this one, you can apply that with your fingers, and if you want it even lighter, you can apply it with a wet beauty sponge (such as the Beauty Blender). 

I hope this helps! ♥


----------



## Maxy (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks so much! I just picked it up this week and so far it's working really well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now that I'm kind of getting more into things, I need a bit more help. xD

1. I'm looking for a concealer that I can just use to hide certain spots (pimples and dark under eyes).

2. Also, I've noticed that sometimes the BB cream makes my skin look kind of shiny/oily, so I was wondering if someone could recommend a powder or something to absorb some of the oil?

3. And while we're on the subject of facial care, I might as well throw this one in. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good blush? Again, I'd like my makeup to have that 'natural/not wearing any' look. I was thinking a peachy/pink colour? My skin is pretty pale.

Also again, my budget is pretty limited, so I'd prefer things on the cheap side. Thanks in advance guys! I really appreciate the help. :3


----------

